

Most Talked About Scientific Articles of 2013 - mudgemeister
http://www.altmetric.com/top100

======
user1239321421
Sad, yet not surprising, to see the juxtaposition between all the money that
society invests in research and the fact that current events and topics worthy
of inebriated rants get all the attention.

Maybe it's just me, but I couldn't give a toss about most topics covered in
these articles and don't see how they might ever have any importance beyond
some meaningless chatter on Twitter.

